# KYT: ZeWarriorReturns



## Sinkhead (Mar 18, 2008)

*The 'temper being questioned during this session is ZeWarriorReturns!* (View blog or Wiki page) 

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!



Spoiler: Future sessions



WeaponXxX
The Teej
cupajoe38
ChotaZ
xalphax
Orc
Osaka
Twiffles
Masta_mind257
Little
slvrdrgn123
pikadude1006
Skye07
Costello!
neschn
scubersteve
sinkhead
offtopic84
Nathilius
chuckstudios
coolbho3000
TrolleyDave
Linkiboy
CrystalSweet





Spoiler: Past sessions



Shiro786 (March 16th to 18th and 21st)
JacobReaper (March 14th to 16th)
xcalibur (March 12th to 14th)
sonicslasher (March 10th to 12th)
CockroachMan (March 8th to 10th)
Nero (March 4th to 8th)
Syslak (March 2nd to 4th)
wiithepeople (Feb. 27th to March 2nd)
Mortenga (Feb. 22nd to 27th - Never answered questions)
DarkAura (Feb. 19th to 22nd)
Warcueid (Feb. 16th to 19th)
pkprostudio (Feb. 13th to 16th)
Icarus (Feb. 11th to 13th)
Samutz (Feb. 8th to 11th)
JPH (Feb. 6th to 8th)
Taras (Jan. 29th to Feb. 6th)
mercluke (Jan. 26th to 29th)
Harsky (Jan. 24th to 26th)
Hadrian (Jan. 21st to 24th)
Fiddy101 (Jan. 19th to 21st)
Extreme Coder (Jan. 17th to 19th)
Ace Gunman (Jan. 15th to 17th)
silverspoon (Jan. 13th to 15th)
Thug4L1f3 (Jan. 11th to 13th)
Jax (Jan. 9th to 11th)
\/\/oltz (Jan. 7th to 9th)
ShadowXP (Jan. 5th to 7th)
SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season


If you want a KYT session, simply PM sinkhead and he'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!


----------



## Orc (Mar 18, 2008)

WHY SO SERIOUS?


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 18, 2008)

1. Guten tag!
2. Favourite lolcat?
3. Who is your God?
4. Would you rather be a lumberjack or a fireman?


----------



## JPH (Mar 18, 2008)

lol at ps3?
_
*WHY SO SERIOUS?*_


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 18, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> WHY SO SERIOUS?
> 
> 
> Say wha?
> ...




lolzors, better question, Why are *YOU* so serious?


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 18, 2008)

Who would win in a fight: Jesus or Barbra Streisand?
Can you find the secret message in here: ksdaow5opfns[qoehelloenjsdfajknsdgmysdfaeffwppsdjfriendhdhs.

Can you figure it out?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 19, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Who would win in a fight: Jesus or Barbra Streisand?
> Can you find the secret message in here: ksdaow5opfns[qoehelloenjsdfajknsdgmysdfaeffwppsdjfriendhdhs.
> 
> Can you figure it out?!?!?!?!?!



Jesus.
No, care to tell me?


----------



## EN!GMA (Mar 19, 2008)

What is the value of the integral of the function x^3 + 4x^2 - 6x + 82 with a lower bound of 3 and an upper bound of 10?


----------



## jgu1994 (Mar 19, 2008)

Where did ZeWarriorGo?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 19, 2008)

1. You have a USA flag, but your "from" says Brazil.. why? Are you Brazilian? From what city?
2. What is a Apple/Sony Fanboy doing at a Nintendo oriented forum? 
3. What's the best PS3 game already out in your opinion?


----------



## test84 (Mar 19, 2008)

why 2 PS3?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 19, 2008)

EN!GMA said:
			
		

> What is the value of the integral of the function x^3 + 4x^2 - 6x + 82 with a lower bound of 3 and an upper bound of 10?
> 
> 
> 6?
> ...


----------



## fischju (Mar 19, 2008)

If Apple made a black computer, would
1: Your mind implode/explode
2: Buy it






			
				NeSchn said:
			
		

> Can you find the secret message in here: ksdaow5opfns[qoe*hello*enjsdfajknsdg*my*sdfaeffwppsdj*friend*hdhs.


----------



## Westside (Mar 19, 2008)

1. If you had to choose between any woman in the world you wanted or a PS3 with it's current library of games, which would you choose?  Why?
2. Michael Bolton or Celine Dion?
3. Dick or Penis?
4. Rocky or Rambo?
5. Claymore or Donkeyballs?
7. Why did I skip #6?  Mathematically speaking of course.
8. Indefinate Integration or Vector Algebra?
9. Engineer or Physists?
10. Army or Navy?
11. Peepee or Weewee?
12. Cock on the shoulder or dick in the eyes?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 19, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> If Apple made a black computer, would
> 1: Your mind implode/explode
> 2: Buy it
> 
> ...




1. The woman. I


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

1. Eric Cartman or The Dog?
2. Was combining the two the greatest idea ever?
3. Do you carry bear mace with you at all times?


----------



## notnarb (Mar 19, 2008)

What can your Macintosh computer do that my Linux computer can't?  Yes I am asking your opinion on why you believe Macintosh's are superior computers, not starting a flame war (intentionally)


----------



## fischju (Mar 19, 2008)

Can you play Crysis with all settings on Very High, on a Mac?


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 19, 2008)

1) Pon Pon Pata Pon?

2) How does it feel being flamed most of the time for your love of the PS3?

3) Ps1, Ps2 or Ps3? (favorite)

4) As much of a Sony fanboy you may be, are you happy the way the PS3 has turned out so far?

5) Favorite film?

6) Favorite game not on a sony console?

7) Do you have a PSP?

8) Do you have any pets?


----------



## Lyuse (Mar 19, 2008)

1. What upcoming PS3 games are you looking forward too ?
2. Do you have COD4 ?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 19, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> 1. Eric Cartman or The Dog?
> 2. Was combining the two the greatest idea ever?
> 3. Do you carry bear mace with you at all times?
> 1. Eric Cartman
> ...



1. MGS4, GTAIV, Haze, Killzone 2, Resistance 2 are all titles I'm looking forward to.
2. No, in fact I don't. I'm looking to buy it soon though!


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 19, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says, Hello my friend.

Do listen to metal?


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> scubersteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it was the greatest idea ever.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 20, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not usually.


----------



## Moots (Mar 20, 2008)

1.You say the mac is useful. For you how so, are you into any kind of digital media? (Photography, Music, etc)

2. Is the gang/kidnapping situation in brazil as bad as my brazillian friend IRL says it is, which is bad.

3.If the ps3 is only half as good as 12 ducks, and the 360 is better than 7 woodland squirrels and every 1 squirrel can handle 3 ducks.......why does the ps3 still blow? I mean half of the online community is here posting in this thread. (Although I expect it, with a price cut and this years game line up to have a big year and change my perception) but why does it currently still suck.

4.Do you think the ps3 had a huge impact on the format wars?

5.What will the ps3's answer to Halo Wars, Gears of war 2, and Fable 2?

6. Is it also true you are the head blue mage of dragons in the cult of steve jobs, and it is your duty to take collections of hundreds of dollars from the followers, and then throw them at mr jobs, while he gives you shoddy pieces of technology like the mac thin air.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 20, 2008)

956214 or 54467?
Why?
Chocolate or Oreo's?
Pick a random word.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 20, 2008)

Moots said:
			
		

> 1.You say the mac is useful. For you how so, are you into any kind of digital media? (Photography, Music, etc)
> 
> 2. Is the gang/kidnapping situation in brazil as bad as my brazillian friend IRL says it is, which is bad.
> 
> ...



q. 956214
95 + 6 = 101 +2 = 103 which is similar to 13 which is my birth date.
Chocolate
Voice


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 20, 2008)

1. Real name?
2. Age?
3. Where exaclty are you?
4. Did you get bored of fanboyism?
5. Are you going to get bored anytime soon?
6. PS3 is crap, your thoughts?
7. I love my PS3, your thoughts?
8. Best game that you played EVER?
9. Why is that MBWARRIOR guy using my PSN ava?
10. Why are YOU using my PSN ava?
11. Ask me someting.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 20, 2008)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> 1. Real name?
> 2. Age?
> 3. Where exaclty are you?
> 4. Did you get bored of fanboyism?
> ...



1. Marcello
2. 14
3. New Jersey, USA
4. Somewhat
5. That really depends, but if it gets intense, I might get bored.
6. PS3 is great.
7. Cool, I like mine too.
8. Ever? Too hard to make up my mind lol.
9. It's cool and he said, you said we should use it.
10. Same as above
11. What's YOUR real name?


----------



## jalapeno (Mar 20, 2008)

1. hows puberty coming along?

oh im bad


----------



## Duke_Jay (Mar 20, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> What's it's genre?


It is an RPG, watch some videos on GT, I am sure you will like it to.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 20, 2008)

Duke_Jay said:
			
		

> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TBH, I'm not really into RPGs, but hey, it seems good.


----------



## Zonix (Mar 20, 2008)

Pie or Cake?
The pie is a lie?
The lie is a pie?
LONGCAT IS ???


What color is your left sock?


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 20, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> VVoltz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My real name is VVoltz, mortals call me Walter


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 21, 2008)

Nathilius said:
			
		

> Pie or Cake?
> The pie is a lie?
> The lie is a pie?
> LONGCAT IS ???
> ...



Cake
Well... If pie is equal to a lie but the lie isn't equal the pie I can come to a conclusion pie is a rock not a lie.
Sure
VVoltz?
White


----------



## Zonix (Mar 21, 2008)

Do you love me?
Do you love the word "love"?
What was the last thing to be in your mouth?
Pink or Black?
Black or Slack?
/b/tard or R-tard?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 21, 2008)

Nathilius said:
			
		

> Do you love me?
> Do you love the word "love"?
> What was the last thing to be in your mouth?
> Pink or Black?
> ...



I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you!
It's okay
Mouth Wash
Black
Slack
/b/tard

Come on guys, anymore questions?


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 21, 2008)

This session has ended, why not ask Shiro some questions?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Link is in sig.


----------

